# Kylin RTA 6ml Replacement Glass



## Jebula999 (4/9/17)

Hey all,

Who would have stock for the replacement glass for the Kylin, i took a look at the usual Vape Shops online and no one seems to have spares.

Just need 1 of the large glass tanks, the 2.5/3ml glass last about 5min between refills xD


----------



## Mender31 (19/9/17)

Have you checked juicy joes?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nabeel Jogee (21/6/18)

Juicy joes in cape town.

I also need a 6ml glass.. in Johannesburg


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/6/18)

I have one with me. I broke the original glass so ordered a pair from china. By the time the replacement came I decided to sell of the Kylin, gave the buyer one replacement glass. Still have the second. Pm me.


----------



## Jebula999 (22/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I have one with me. I broke the original glass so ordered a pair from china. By the time the replacement came I decided to sell of the Kylin, gave the buyer one replacement glass. Still have the second. Pm me.


Thanks man, but i also sold my Kylin a few months ago.

Appreciate the offer


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/6/18)

Jebula999 said:


> Thanks man, but i also sold my Kylin a few months ago.
> 
> Appreciate the offer


 oh this is a really old post !


----------

